# "Mushers from Russia’s Arctic Brigade ride sleds along border to Finland"



## The Bread Guy (4 Dec 2019)

This from The Barents Observer:


> The first dogs arrived in the Northern Fleet base of Alakurtti  earlier this year and local servicemen have since been engaged in training in the forestlands along the border to nearby Finland.
> 
> Dog sledding has now been included in the regular training of intelligence personnel in the Arctic Brigade. It is the soldiers with the best skills in skiing that have chosen for the mushing, the Northern Fleet informs.
> 
> ...


Screen capture of RUS MoD story (in Russian) & Russian info-machine photos attached.


----------



## daftandbarmy (4 Dec 2019)

I was on a course with a bunch of these guys once... all Navy Officers preparing for many months of dog sledding around Greenland. As I recall, it seemed a viable way to maintain sovereignty at low cost for extended periods of time. The Yanks on our course, US Marines mostly, were terribly jealous as these guys were equipped with Springfield rifles  :


'The Sirius Dog Sled Patrol (Danish: Slædepatruljen Sirius), known informally as Siriuspatruljen (the Sirius Patrol) and formerly known as North-East Greenland Sledge Patrol and Resolute Dog Sled Patrol,[1] is an elite Danish naval unit. It conducts long-range reconnaissance patrolling, and enforces Danish sovereignty in the Arctic wilderness of northern and eastern Greenland, an area that includes the largest national park in the world.[2] Patrolling is usually done in pairs, sometimes for four months and often without additional human contact.' https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sirius_Dog_Sled_Patrol

The Sirius Patrol has the ability to engage militarily, and has done so historically. Its purpose is to maintain Danish sovereignty and police its area of responsibility.[3] The physical and psychological demands for acceptance into the unit are exceptional. Crown Prince Frederik patrolled with the Sirius Patrol.[4] 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sirius_Dog_Sled_Patrol


----------

